# Sex my tinctorius alanis please.



## djone2 (Mar 8, 2012)

So these were my first tincs I owned and I wanted to get veteran insight into what you guys think their sex are . I have 2 pics of each where I tried (key word is "tried" ) to get toe pads as well as back shape: here is the first:


----------



## djone2 (Mar 8, 2012)

Here is the second









Third:









And 4th







he is on the left

These guys have been together since froglets so I am eventually going to have to split them up to encourage breeding. Any sexing pros out there, I'd love your feedback

-diego


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Of the ones that have clear shots of the front toepads, it looks like you have males.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

1 - prob male
2- male
3 - prob female
4 - prob male (but not 100%)

Here's a great article that discusses sexing tinctorius:

Josh's Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » How to Visually Sex Dart Frogs


----------



## SOswanski (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a breeding trio of 2.1 Alanis in a 30 breeder that have been prolific. I would agree with Zack, but I have no idea about #1.

If it were me, I would likely start with pairing 2 and 3. How old are they?


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

zBrinks said:


> 1 - prob male
> 2- male
> 3 - prob female
> 4 - prob male (but not 100%)


I agree with Zack 100%. Looks like 3 males, 1 female.

Kevin


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

My guess as well 3-males 1-female , third one looks iffy though


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Third one looks more male than female, to me.


----------



## daryl34 (Feb 24, 2007)

I agree with Zach and Kevin.

Daryl


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow Diego, those frogs are looking great man! How old are they now..10-12 months or so? The back shots are great, but it's a little hard to tell with the toes, so I'm half-way guessing here...

1-Prob male
2-Male
3-I don't know but it looks mean! (55% prob female)
4-Prob female

Nice job with them!

Tommy


----------



## trendkill (Nov 5, 2012)

No idea on sex.. but those are really nice looking frogs.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Throw up a better shot of number 3.

It's looking like a male heavy group there. Which frog is in the top of the photo with the 4th frog?


----------



## djone2 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks Tommy! I have been pretty happy with them. They are pretty active and are a bunch of pigs. They go through cultures like it's their job. I am thinking I will let them be for the time being as I have never seen any aggression as of yet. Once I figure out sexes, I'll see about splitting them to induce some breeding.

-D



jdooley195 said:


> Wow Diego, those frogs are looking great man! How old are they now..10-12 months or so? The back shots are great, but it's a little hard to tell with the toes, so I'm half-way guessing here...
> 
> 1-Prob male
> 2-Male
> ...


----------



## djone2 (Mar 8, 2012)

I will when I get home. The frog you are mentioning is #2, which looks to be a male according to everyone. I just hope I have a female in the group.



mydumname said:


> Throw up a better shot of number 3.
> 
> It's looking like a male heavy group there. Which frog is in the top of the photo with the 4th frog?


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Def post another shot of #3 , 1,2,4 are in my eyes males no doubt


----------

